
Limits to Growth was right. New research shows we're nearing collapse (2014) - rydre
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2014/sep/02/limits-to-growth-was-right-new-research-shows-were-nearing-collapse
======
ggm
Peak oil is not a good indicator of eg lithium or rare earth or helium. Simons
win would be a win again rerun from now. Name your at limit scarce resource
and name an endpoint and go to the long bet website

------
rydre
> _As pollution mounts and industrial input into agriculture falls, food
> production per capita falls. Health and education services are cut back, and
> that combines to bring about a rise in the death rate from about 2020.
> Global population begins to fall from about 2030, by about half a billion
> people per decade. Living conditions fall to levels similar to the early
> 1900s._

This article is from 2014, so the 2020 bit struck me.

